

The new copyright bill has been tabled in Canada - r7000
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080612.wgtcopyright0612/BNStory/Technology/
previous bills have not passed
======
r7000
Previous attempts have not passed through parliament.

